# My buddy Jake wanted to bomb someone...



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

So my buddy Jake, seen below doing what he does best, 
















heard me grumbling the other day and things went something like this:

*Jake:* Dad, why are you always grumbling when that one picture comes up?

*Me:* Because that damn Johnpaul won't give me his address and doesn't want me to bomb him!

*Jake:* Well Dad, maybe I could bomb him for you?

*Me:* Awww buddy, that's nice but I know how you hate cats, and you do see his avatar right?

*Jake:* Yeah, I love chasing cats and scaring them Dad!

*Me:* I taught you well bud.

*Jake:* So how about it Dad?

*Me:* Sure buddy - go for it - pick out anything you like ...

0310 3490 0001 8665 7511 from my 12 year old Black Lab Jake.


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

someone get ready for some actual dog rockets lol


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Box of milk bones and dog shit? Way to go Jake!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Jake's upset now and when Jake gets upset someone usually gets bit! Excuse me - I gotta go calm him down - he's frothing at the mouth right now....


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Bwahahahahaha.....That's what you get for dime-ing me out to Pete, JP. Karma is a bitch


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Hahaha. Very nice!

John, you should know by now... These cyberstalkers will figure your stuff out!


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

Get em Jake! ATTACK!!

JP, you deserve anything you have coming your way, and then some.

Well played Shawn


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Love it...maybe a Missy and Josie bomb in the future! (black and yellow labs respectively)


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Someone is getting bit!!
:tu


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

I saw this post this morning but I decided I should talk to the girls before I posted anything.

*me:* Some dog named Jake wants to invade our house. You girls have anything to say about it.

*Phebe:* Meow

*UD: *Meow

*Samantha:* Meow

I have no idea what they said but I can tell you that the last dog that was in my house got beat up pretty good. Shawn you might have Jake rethink this whole thing. Jake is a pretty cute pup. I wouldn't want to see all scratched up.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

He's a big boy - & pretty tough - plus he's got Dad for backup!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

doggie bomb!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


> I saw this post this morning but I decided I should talk to the girls before I posted anything.
> 
> *me:* Some dog named Jake wants to invade our house. You girls have anything to say about it.
> 
> ...


There's a reason they call it "doggy style" and not "kitty style". You're about to get f*cked, JP


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Who ever it is better watch out for Bones and Doggie treats . I can't wait to see it!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I have a friend named Jake that smokes cigars, he's a human though, not a dog. That's neither here-nor-there so... get em Jake!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> There's a reason they call it "doggy style" and not "kitty style". You're about to get f*cked, JP


Actually it is because kitty style is not pleasurable for the receiving end. Kozz if you had boned up on your feline anatomy you would know this.

Aaawww Jake. Your a good boy. Don't worry I'm not mad at you. You are a cute son of a gun. I know Shawn just set you up to take the fall. You better watch out though. The girls have a tendency to play a bit rough. We wouldn't want you to to get hurt now.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

^John, you're being a pussy.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

joe: et tu brute?


shawn: what are you talking about dude?


joe: the posts that include dialogue between 2 or more people or animals of course...is this is a llama thing?

shawn: i guess it is

pinky: narf

herfallama: mwuhahaha..ha...heh...cough...cough

kipp: uhhhhhh, huh?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> joe: et tu brute?
> 
> shawn: what are you talking about dude?
> 
> ...


That's awesome - tried to give you rg for that one but it wouldn't let me - very funny though (and scarily accurate!)


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> joe: et tu brute?
> 
> shawn: what are you talking about dude?
> 
> ...


*Brain: *He still thinks of us a llama's...

*Pinky:* I would need a much longer neck...

*Brain:* We (and The Herfabomber) are now LOBsters... But we can let him run his mouth for now, he has only hours left...

*Pinky:* Tracking... Tracking... Narf!


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

And so it continues...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-cat-scratch-fever-part-deux.html#post3421557


----------

